# baby teeth turned dark



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

How old is Llama? Sounds like the teeth could be dead. I imagine they need to come out to avoid infection.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> How old is Llama? Sounds like the teeth could be dead. I imagine they need to come out to avoid infection.


6 months.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with PA.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

If it was me I'd be into the vet ASAP to get them taken out. They don't sound like they are healthy.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with CelticKitti... get to the vet ASAP! They could cause infections (or already be infected) in her mouth. I would get them removed; baby teeth shouldn't turn dark and painful like that.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Take a picture


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

she chewed on some crap (a cardboard box) and got paper stuck. it needed to be scraped out. sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad to hear that - I had a picture in my mind of the vet pulling out all her teeth! What a relief - never a dull moment with a puppy.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Watch with the toys tho, our most recent toy had to have her baby canine's pulled (the roots on the baby teeth are LONG I donno how any toy could loose those naturally after seeing her's!), the adult canines were coming in behind and they wouldn'y budge and that was done around 5ish months, so I'd keep an eye out...


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> Glad to hear that - I had a picture in my mind of the vet pulling out all her teeth! What a relief - never a dull moment with a puppy.


no kidding. she had more weird dark stuff around her teeth recently... guess what it was? she chewed on Vlada's hair a little, so yeah, it was Vlada's hair. argh Llama.


----------

